# 89 keyless problem



## jej (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey folks,I just bought a 89 GXE for my son for a christmas gift. I did'nt plan on it but I happend on to a great deal. My wife is a insurance agent and one of her policy holders is relocating to another state and told her that he needs to part with his maxima and that he would give it away to a good home. She told me that he bought the car new and that I might want to go take a look at it.We asked if we could stop by that afternoon. I could'nt belive my eyes it has 78000 miles on it and looks like it was taken off the showroom floor.Well due to the wifes company ethics she can not except gifts from policy holders so I gave him $500 for it. I left there thinking, feeling and knowing I just stoled a car. This man took the best care of this car, he only asked that I send him a photo next year of the car. NO PROBLEM. My issue is the keyless entry. He stated that he cant get it to operate. I went on line and was able to find the code number under the dash the number that follows the letter "S"and yes I hit the start/clear button first but to no avail, no beeps no nothing. Shoud'nt the keypad light up with the head lights on or when you press a button on the pad or open or close the door. I'm thinking there maybe a problem else where. Any help would sure be appreciated.:newbie:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

did you check the fuses?
if there is no beep, then you have a more serious problem. did you check both keypads?


----------



## jej (Dec 10, 2007)

I did check both keypads. Is there a seperate fuse for the keyless entry. I do not have a shop manual yet. You dont happend to know which fuse do you. A new keyless control box is over 600 bucks. Do these keyless entry systems have a good life span. Thanks, Jim


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

they have a long life span, but the keypads don't.
I've never had a GXE, so I'm not sure which fuse it would be


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

could be a dead battery in the keyless entry remote not sending the signal to the car. try the panic button it is the least pressed so even if the other buttons are broken any light on the key fob should come on with that one.

the autozone near my house has a keyfob signal detector all it does is tell if your keyfob is putting out a signal or not I.E. dead battery.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

thezman said:


> could be a dead battery in the keyless entry remote not sending the signal to the car. try the panic button it is the least pressed so even if the other buttons are broken any light on the key fob should come on with that one.
> 
> the autozone near my house has a keyfob signal detector all it does is tell if your keyfob is putting out a signal or not I.E. dead battery.


:rofl:
there is no fob, only a keypad on the door


----------



## thezman (Nov 3, 2007)

Ah ok well there ya go haven't seen one without a fob in so long i forgot they used to do that keypad only thing lol.


----------



## Jennerz_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's what I did that worked for me: 1) found the three letter/number strings on the kepyad controller, and yes, used the "F#" string that started with "S". Press CLR then all the numbers following the "S" (ignoring any letters). Then the long constant beep started. During the long beep, entered the new code (4-7 digits or so) and nothing else, the long beep continued a short bit, then a few short beeps. Locked the doors and shut them. Waited a minute to give the system a chance to adjust to the new code, then pressed CLR followed by the new code. Worked like a charm. Good luck.


----------



## jej (Dec 10, 2007)

I think my problem is that I have no power to the module. I'm trying to locate the ignition-2 relay.The wiring schematic shows the relay but my repair manual does not show the location of the relay. And after the relay there is a circuit breaker.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

jej said:


> I think my problem is that I have no power to the module. I'm trying to locate the ignition-2 relay.The wiring schematic shows the relay but my repair manual does not show the location of the relay. And after the relay there is a circuit breaker.


are you using the FSM or a haynes/chilton manual?


----------



## jej (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a chilton now and a FSM on the way. I have a feeling the relay I'm looking for might be one of the few just to the right of the fuse panel, the ones you can get at after removing a little trim. I was hopeing that a few folks would put me dead on the fix with this issue but maybe this is a not too common of a problem. But fix it I will and then this will be one of the best kept 1989 maxima a person could find and to think that I had stole it for $ 500.00.


----------



## WDRAPER (Apr 16, 2008)

*Same problem with 1991 Maxima*

I have the same problem with my 1991 Maxima. Did you find the electical source? If so where is it?


----------

